# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Next blast

## jolter604

Bam a 30 week blast
@ 42 237 10% fat
Weeks 1-20
Omna 750
Week 1-10
Npp 400
Weeks
1-20
Eq 600
Week 10-20
Dhb 400
Oralsss
1-5
Superdrol 10mg
Anavar 30mg
Or just superdrol 20mg
But I love the anavar pumps!!!!
Adex. 5 e2d or e3d

Going for 10 pounds clean masd

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## GearHeaded

a 30 week blast , why only 5 weeks of orals ? you have plenty of time to rotate different orals in throughout this cycle , 5 weeks on 5 weeks off repeat

----------


## jolter604

> a 30 week blast , why only 5 weeks of orals ? you have plenty of time to rotate different orals in throughout this cycle , 5 weeks on 5 weeks off repeat


I meant 20 week
I will probably do another anavar kick last 6-8 weeks at 30mg
Gives me the most amazing pumps 30 minutes before a workout 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Yes switching to Primo 500 dropping eq

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Yes switching to Primo 500 dropping eq
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


Primo 500, that's a lot of oil. Ive never seen it not crash over 150mg/ml

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Primo 500, that's a lot of oil. Ive never seen it not crash over 150mg/ml


I think he means 500mg / wk instead of the EQ

----------


## jolter604

> I think he means 500mg / wk instead of the EQ


Yes that's my weekly dose 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Started 15 gonna just do 20mg
Sdrol
30mg anavar 
Yesterday
Sunday pin
Omna 250 mg
Npp 100 mg
Primo 150 mg

Weekly
Omna 750 mg
Npp 300 mg
Primo e 450-500

Week 10 switch to dhb
300 MG a week and dropping npp

And waiting for my hgh
To hit 3 iu a day

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Started 15 gonna just do 20mg
> Sdrol
> 30mg anavar 
> Yesterday
> Sunday pin
> Omna 250 mg
> Npp 100 mg
> Primo 150 mg
> 
> ...


What's omna?

----------


## ghettoboyd

> What's omna?


Omnedren...it like sustanon but slightly different ester mix...

----------


## Windex

Primobolan is so juicy. Very misunderstood compound - probably due to a history of fakes.

----------


## jolter604

> What's omna?


A swiss sustanon it's was different like four years ago but now it has changed to same as sustanon accept its 100% made pharmaceutical 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Sucked out first Omna Amp today for injection it had 1.5 cc of oil lmao
Maybe my weekly dose will be 1000mg hahhahaha
Already feeling the Sdrol and anavar in workouts
This is gonna be a good one. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Woke up felt Like my heart was beating 100 beats per second??? 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

It has not even been a week but the Sdrol has kicked in.
By far the best oral I have used for strength and size. Just 20mg blows other popular orals even at 100mg

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Npp is kicking in all my joints and rotator cups feel smooth

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

> What's omna?


Omna instead of decanate ester it has caproate ester

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

I don’t understand the purpose of having a propionate and a phenylpropionate in the same mix.

How do you like it compared to Cypionate or prop?

----------


## jolter604

> I dont understand the purpose of having a propionate and a phenylpropionate in the same mix.
> 
> How do you like it compared to Cypionate or prop?


It's just like using cyp and using prop as a kicker accept u have the prop all the way threw.
Best part is u intake most of the mg from the faster esters so I am getting more of a true 250mg then if I was just taking cyp. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

So far week 2 arms still 18" but more grainy
Feeling great in all aspects

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

> a 30 week blast , why only 5 weeks of orals ? you have plenty of time to rotate different orals in throughout this cycle , 5 weeks on 5 weeks off repeat


Thinking of going from Sdrol to anadrol and them back to sdrol
sdrol is the most effective oral I have ever used by far

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Thinking of going from Sdrol to anadrol and them back to sdrol
> sdrol is the most effective oral I have ever used by far
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


I’d put superdrol on the level with tbol. I don’t think it really stacks up to Anadrol or dianabol . Although if you’re trying to avoid water gain, I see your point. Why not just add Masteron into the stack?

----------


## jolter604

> Id put superdrol on the level with tbol. I dont think it really stacks up to Anadrol or dianabol. Although if youre trying to avoid water gain, I see your point. Why not just add Masteron into the stack?


I would say Sdrol is way more effective then tbol. 
Tbol at 60-100 adds good strength and some size but only 20-30 Sdrol does so much more. 
And running tbol or anavar at 60-100 is as toxic as other orals 
I am over the water look and false gains. I already get enough of that from the npp.
And for me on anadrol I only gain maybe a extra 5 pds but gain great strength 
But with dbol I can add up to a additional 10-12 pds but it goes away faster then I gain it.
The leaner the better
And I have used masteron last couple runs so I thought Primo would be something new sense I have enough to run the whole cycle I threw it in. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I would say Sdrol is way more effective then tbol. 
> Tbol at 60-100 adds good strength and some size but only 20-30 Sdrol does so much more. 
> And running tbol or anavar at 60-100 is as toxic as other orals 
> I am over the water look and false gains. I already get enough of that from the npp.
> And for me on anadrol I only gain maybe a extra 5 pds but gain great strength 
> But with dbol I can add up to a additional 10-12 pds but it goes away faster then I gain it.
> The leaner the better
> And I have used masteron last couple runs so I thought Primo would be something new sense I have enough to run the whole cycle I threw it in. 
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


oh, I have nothing against primo. I only mentioned Masteron because you brought up liking superdrol, and superdrol is just an oral version of Masteron.

----------


## jolter604

Today was a epic chest and tricep work out.
I have been switching close grip to wide grip chest each week instead of every 4 weeks. 
I got threw incline sets but last couple sets of flat bench I had to stop my shoulder pumps were so painful.
All my stretch marks have become dark again so pumps are on point.
I have decided to do 4 weeks
Of the Sdrol them 2 off them jump on anadrol 50mg 4 weeks then take 2 off and back on sdrol for another 4 weeks then take a big break from orals until next big run.
I am losing fat fast hopefully I can keep my diet in check after this run. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## GearHeaded

> oh, I have nothing against primo. I only mentioned Masteron because you brought up liking superdrol, and superdrol is just an oral version of Masteron.


just a quick addition here .. on paper superdrol is a 17 alka version of masteron (in regard to chemical makeup),, but this completely alters the drug because of all the enzymatic processes brought about by the liver . heck our livers are like magic, they can turn proteins into carbohydrates and all sorts of other cool shit.. the liver does the same thing with drugs .
Dbol is nothing more then oral EQ (in chemical makeup),, but we all know these drugs respond totally different in the body once converted in the liver.
Methyl-Tren has the same chemical makeup as Tren (just methylated), yet works totally different in the body.

superdrol is the same way. its a way different drug then masteron due to its 17 alka and the way its processed by the liver. so much so that Masteron is essentially an androgen (thats why I put it in androgen phases of cycles) and Superdrol is not androgenic at all and is a super strong anabolic (superdrol probably has the highest anabolic to androgenic ratio of any steroid out there).


so point being, methylation and what the liver does with a drug (even if same chemical makeup) can completely alter and make essentially a whole new drug . just like the liver can convert protein into carbs. again EQ and Dbol are the exact same drug on paper (one is oral one is injectible), yet they are totally different drugs in practical use purposes

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> just a quick addition here .. on paper superdrol is a 17 alka version of masteron (in regard to chemical makeup),, but this completely alters the drug because of all the enzymatic processes brought about by the liver . heck our livers are like magic, they can turn proteins into carbohydrates and all sorts of other cool shit.. the liver does the same thing with drugs .
> Dbol is nothing more then oral EQ (in chemical makeup),, but we all know these drugs respond totally different in the body once converted in the liver.
> Methyl-Tren has the same chemical makeup as Tren (just methylated), yet works totally different in the body.
> 
> superdrol is the same way. its a way different drug then masteron due to its 17 alka and the way its processed by the liver. so much so that Masteron is essentially an androgen (thats why I put it in androgen phases of cycles) and Superdrol is not androgenic at all and is a super strong anabolic (superdrol probably has the highest anabolic to androgenic ratio of any steroid out there).
> 
> 
> so point being, methylation and what the liver does with a drug (even if same chemical makeup) can completely alter and make essentially a whole new drug . just like the liver can convert protein into carbs. again EQ and Dbol are the exact same drug on paper (one is oral one is injectible), yet they are totally different drugs in practical use purposes


I stand corrected.
Now I’m very confused as to how the injectable dbol I use to get worked. It worked immediately, so was it just Boldernone suspension? It acted like dbol, not EQ

----------


## GearHeaded

> I stand corrected.
> Now I’m very confused as to how the injectable dbol I use to get worked. It worked immediately, so was it just Boldernone suspension? It acted like dbol, not EQ


injectible Dbol is the exact same thing as oral dbol, its just "blended up" into an injectable solution . there is ZERO modification happening at the structural level of the drug.

its like snorting a line of coke in powder form,, or boiling the same line of coke on a spoon and then injecting it . its the same drug.


when you modify or methylate a drug with 17 alka, thats when the liver treats it and processes it as a completely different drug


injectible dbol is still just dbol

----------


## GearHeaded

its funny you should mention this though .. I have two bottle of injectible Anadrol . I shot 50mg today.. that shit is damn painful. I'm like why the hell am I injecting this stuff when I got the best oral Anadrol on the planet from Iran..
whatever, I'll probably end up doing both . but either way the injectible Andarol is just oral anadrol being administered in injectible form (its still just as liver toxic and 17 alka)

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> its funny you should mention this though .. I have two bottle of injectible Anadrol . I shot 50mg today.. that shit is damn painful. I'm like why the hell am I injecting this stuff when I got the best oral Anadrol on the planet from Iran..
> whatever, I'll probably end up doing both . but either way the injectible Andarol is just oral anadrol being administered in injectible form (its still just as liver toxic and 17 alka)


The more I learn, the more I learn that I know nothing *Face palm*

my whole reasoning for having injectable dianabol was because I was (incorrectly) under the impression that it wasn’t liver toxic because it wasn’t oral, and I wanted to smash 100mg a day for like 12 weeks.

oh well I guess I’m still alive

----------


## GearHeaded

> The more I learn, the more I learn that I know nothing *Face palm*
> 
> my whole reasoning for having injectable dianabol was because I was (incorrectly) under the impression that it wasn’t liver toxic because it wasn’t oral, and I wanted to smash 100mg a day for like 12 weeks.
> 
> oh well I guess I’m still alive


yep its just regular Dbol and is 17 alkalated and will get processed the same way as the oral dbol . main difference is you may get more mg per mg out of your dose with the injection version being its carried to the blood steam apart from the intestinal tract . so 30mg of inject Dbol may be equal to 50mg of oral dbol . but your liver don't know that. its processing it the same way no matter how it gets there

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> yep its just regular Dbol and is 17 alkalated and will get processed the same way as the oral dbol . main difference is you may get more mg per mg out of your dose with the injection version being its carried to the blood steam apart from the intestinal tract . so 30mg of inject Dbol may be equal to 50mg of oral dbol . but your liver don't know that. its processing it the same way no matter how it gets there


I thought it was less toxic bc injectable involved one less pass through the liver somehow?

----------


## GearHeaded

> I thought it was less toxic bc injectable involved one less pass through the liver somehow?


this is true in theory .. but the only pass that really matters is the 'blood pass' through the liver anyhow.

take 10,000mg of acetaminophen in oral form . you'll likely go into liver failure..

NOW .. take 10,000mg of acetaminophen by crushing it up and shooting it instead of swallowing it . you'll likely go into liver failure even quicker.

the blood pass is the most toxic one to begin with

----------


## Kyle1337

> I thought it was less toxic bc injectable involved one less pass through the liver somehow?


Regardless of their make up... They are equally toxic.

----------


## GearHeaded

> Regardless of their make up... They are equally toxic.


same drug . don't matter if you snort it, swallow it , shoot it, or dissolve it under your tongue..


now sure , Dbol is nothing more then injectilbe EQ in regards to chem makeup. but the 17 alka alteration and the way the liver treats that makes it a whole different drug. so its not about adminiseration, its still about chem alteration

----------


## jolter604

> just a quick addition here .. on paper superdrol is a 17 alka version of masteron (in regard to chemical makeup),, but this completely alters the drug because of all the enzymatic processes brought about by the liver . heck our livers are like magic, they can turn proteins into carbohydrates and all sorts of other cool shit.. the liver does the same thing with drugs .
> Dbol is nothing more then oral EQ (in chemical makeup),, but we all know these drugs respond totally different in the body once converted in the liver.
> Methyl-Tren has the same chemical makeup as Tren (just methylated), yet works totally different in the body.
> 
> superdrol is the same way. its a way different drug then masteron due to its 17 alka and the way its processed by the liver. so much so that Masteron is essentially an androgen (thats why I put it in androgen phases of cycles) and Superdrol is not androgenic at all and is a super strong anabolic (superdrol probably has the highest anabolic to androgenic ratio of any steroid out there).
> 
> 
> so point being, methylation and what the liver does with a drug (even if same chemical makeup) can completely alter and make essentially a whole new drug . just like the liver can convert protein into carbs. again EQ and Dbol are the exact same drug on paper (one is oral one is injectible), yet they are totally different drugs in practical use purposes


Man u need your own forum man I would be there daily for knowledge. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Adding in 3iu of HGH starting today

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Had to drop Sdrol I was too lethargic .
And yesterday I started ro catch the flu today I feel way better tomorrow I start training again. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Took a scoop of Hyde tonight before gym made me feel like I was on fire.
I. Am not gonna take this pre workout again went to check my blood pressure after gym.
Gonna check it again tomorrow off pre workout

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Took a scoop of Hyde tonight before gym made me feel like I was on fire.
> I. Am not gonna take this pre workout again went to check my blood pressure after gym.
> Gonna check it again tomorrow off pre workout
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


LMAO that Mr Hyde pwo? I almost bought that once when I was into the strong stim pwos. They work well, but I feel like death once the crash happens

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Took a scoop of Hyde tonight before gym made me feel like I was on fire.
> I. Am not gonna take this pre workout again went to check my blood pressure after gym.
> Gonna check it again tomorrow off pre workout
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING



I wouldn’t worry too much about what your blood pressure looks like after you pound 400mg of caffeine and go to the gym. It’s supposed to be elevated. Now if that was your resting blood pressure I’d say it’s time to start taking some counter measures.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I wouldn’t worry too much about what your blood pressure looks like after you pound 400mg of caffeine and go to the gym. It’s supposed to be elevated. Now if that was your resting blood pressure I’d say it’s time to start taking some counter measures.


this is spot on .. 

your blood pressure is supposed to be elevated post workout. if its not then your workout was weak.. this is called "acute" hypertension . having blood pressure of 220/100 during a 4 plate squat is perfectly normal , and again its "acute" (temporary).. having "chronic" hypertension 24/7 is entirely different and not normal or healthy. 

so you just have to consider the difference.. the best way to track your "chronic" blood pressure reading is take it at the same time every day about 20 mins after waking up

----------


## jolter604

Really liking this run
Bumped the anavar to 50mg
Muscle are full and hard all day
Sex drive is good
Strength is good
Glad I did not go with eq or master this run.
Gonna bump up calories and protein
To 5500 and 325 daily

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Leaning out very nice, strength leveled off after I dropped the Sdrol.
But now I feel so much better
Energy is back up and focus is on point.
I weigh the same as I started but I see a difference in appearance. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Here is a non pump Pic
Before I go pick up a rotisserie chicken lmao

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Still going strong just been working long days
Gains are good strength is good and meals have been good.
Got in a great lat workout yesterday.
Upped the calories to 5500 and protein to 260.
Seeing a big difference.
I have a couple more weeks of npp the I swop it out with dhb and add
Dbol for 30 days
20mg morning 30mg pre workout. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Still going strong just been working long days
> Gains are good strength is good and meals have been good.
> Got in a great lat workout yesterday.
> Upped the calories to 5500 and protein to 260.
> Seeing a big difference.
> I have a couple more weeks of npp the I swop it out with dhb and add
> Dbol for 30 days
> 20mg morning 30mg pre workout. 
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


That looks good

----------


## jolter604

Still gaining size but the strength has leveled out now. Almost time to switch to dhb

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Switching to dhb next week and started the dbol 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Not feeling the dhb yet but loving the 50mg dbol .
Feeling great and got my BP back to normal.
Missing that Sdrol though lol. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Been eating good and training hard.
Almost out of Omnas about to switch to a ugl sustanon .
I need to try and add another hour to my sleeping pattern a night. 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Strength is good and the hardness and fullness that is crept in from the dhb is the best!!! 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Strength is good and the hardness and fullness that is crept in from the dhb is the best!!! 
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


DHB is the best. If I could only have one AAS DHB would probably be it

----------


## jolter604

This dhb is kicking in and man this IA my new love lmao.
It's amazing for strength and endurance for me
Started it week 10 and I feel like I am on day 3 of 50mg dbol . 

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Arm day and reverse grip as well

FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## CompoundLifts31

> Arm day and reverse grip as well
> 
> FOOD IS EVERYTHING


You ugly lol jk bro

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk

----------


## jolter604

Switching to 500mg for a couple weeks with 400 Primo.
Then
Trt weekly
250 test e galinka
400 Bayer Primo e 


FOOD IS EVERYTHING

----------


## jolter604

Now I'm leaning for
10 weeks
Test 200 
Ment 40mg eod
Then 10 weeks 
Test 500 
Deca 200 
Tren e 200 


Food is everything!!!

----------

